# ??Riddle Me This???Riddle Me That???



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i got a riddle for u guys.....if u can solve it u can pat ur self on the back.....lol...

this one is easy.....

a cowboy rode into town on Monday stayed for two days and left on Friday....? How did he do this???

this one is a bit harder.....

I have no voice and yet I speak to you, I tell of all things in the world that people do. I have leaves, but I am not a tree, I have pages, but I am not a bride or royalty. I have a spine and hinges, but I am not a man or a door, I have told you all, I cannot tell you more. What am I?


ABSOLUTLY NO CHEATING!!! VIOLATORS BE WILL BE SHOT!!! SURVIVORS WILL BE SHOT AGAIN!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The second one has to be a book....bible maybe?

the first one I don't know it seems impossible.

I HATE RIDDLES!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah u can go ahead and pat ur self on the back now.....the second one was a book....lol...the first one got me too......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You can pm me the answer to the first one......I need to know the answer. It will drive me crazy.


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

Friday is the guys horse!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

rusbell said:


> Friday is the guys horse!


lol.....sorry but no.....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I think one the first the cowboy was a gun fighter and was killed on wednsday but his body left on friday.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I think one the first the cowboy was a gun fighter and was killed on wednsday but his body left on friday.


good try but incorrect.......


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

:hammer:The cowboys horse is named Monday:hammer:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> :hammer:The cowboys horse is named Monday:hammer:


lmao there u go......i thought i was goin to get at least 10 tries.....maybe next time


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Woo hoo Sadie told me the answer LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

at least ur daughter is smart


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep she is she can sit, stay, come, laydown all the cool stuff. LOL


----------

